# Nvidia Tegra Apps From The Market?



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a legitimate way to get the Android Market or GetJar to allow me to download Tegra-only apps?

I've installed Chainfire 3D (non-Pro), installed the nvidia plugin (and the other two), enabled the nvidia plugin, and edited build.prop to show "ro.product.device=olympus" rather than "ro.product.device=tenderloin" but any time I go to a Google Android Market page for a Tegra-only app, I get "Your Device is not compatible with this item" at the top of the screen. When I use the official Nvidia Tegra app, they generally redirect me to the Android Market with the same result. I've rebooted tons of times to no avail.

I did find a semi-workaround accidentally, but it only works with one app so far. I tried changing ro.product.model and ro.product.brand to something different (anything should work) and it didn't fix the Android Market, but it did cause GerJar to not know that my device was "incompatible" with Fruit Ninja THD (which they have for free right now) so I was able to download that. Other THD apps seem to all go through the official market though, which recognizes that I do not have a Tegra device.

I even tried using all of the build.prop entries for the Atrix 4G in this post, as well as changing ro.build.platform=tenderloin to ro.build.platform=tegra (which seemed to totally ruin the overall performance of Android until I changed it back), but it still doesn't seem to have an effect on the Android Market. Its worth noting though that the market website is still telling me that I don't have any devices, so its possible that it simply isn't recognizing or updating any of this info... so this may be easier than I'm making it out to be, but I've just missed a step.

What are you guys doing to download these apps that doesn't involve piracy? I see a whole bunch of them listed on the app\game compatibility list...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AutUA48XWhwUdC01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ozzuneoj said:


> Is there a legitimate way to get the Android Market or GetJar to allow me to download Tegra-only apps?
> 
> I've installed Chainfire 3D (non-Pro), installed the nvidia plugin (and the other two), enabled the nvidia plugin, and edited build.prop to show "ro.product.device=olympus" rather than "ro.product.device=tenderloin" but any time I go to a Google Android Market page for a Tegra-only app, I get "Your Device is not compatible with this item" at the top of the screen. When I use the official Nvidia Tegra app, they generally redirect me to the Android Market with the same result. I've rebooted tons of times to no avail.
> 
> ...


U try the market fix in chain fire?


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just paid for the full chainfire and used its market fix.
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> U try the market fix in chain fire?


That is only in the Pro version. I've read in several forums that the fix can be done manually by changing the ro.product.device=olympus line in the build.prop file, but as I mentioned that didn't work.

If Chainfire can do it, there has to be a way to do it manually. I don't see any reason to buy the app if I'm not even sure if I'm going to be playing any Tegra games yet (since I can't download them).

Is there some way to force the Android Market to recognize that I have a Tegra-compatible device?


----------



## omegastar (Oct 19, 2011)

I have Chainfire3d pro and select fix marketplace and still cant download Galaxy on fire 2 THD which is free now from getjar. Tells me that device is incompatible and cant download it.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I own an Atrix, so I'm just pulling the APKs off of it after downloading. I dont think there's a way to get them directly via the touchpad.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought Chainfire 3D Pro, installed the plugins then enabled the market fix. I tried searching for "THD" in the market but that didn't work for some reason - search for "tegra" instead and you should see the THD games, then you can just buy them as you would any other app. Then just make sure you've enabled the Nvidia plugin (or enable it on an app-by-app basis in Chainfire) before running them.


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a gTablet and purchased some terga based games. Where should I look for the API files?


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

quake101 said:


> I have a gTablet and purchased some terga based games. Where should I look for the API files?


In a different sub forum


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> In a different sub forum


----------



## onetootreefor (Oct 18, 2011)

i have chanfire pro installed, added the market fix and now certain "Tegra" Games appear in the market, but i can't download from TegraZone app, and all the THD marked apps are not in my market. Anyone have suggestions?
and also, where do i get these plugins others have mentioned in this thread. I didn't think there would be any for the Touchpad since it wasnt originally android.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

onetootreefor said:


> i have chanfire pro installed, added the market fix and now certain "Tegra" Games appear in the market, but i can't download from TegraZone app, and all the THD marked apps are not in my market. Anyone have suggestions?
> and also, where do i get these plugins others have mentioned in this thread. I didn't think there would be any for the Touchpad since it wasnt originally android.


The trick is...under chainfire make sure the "Tegra APP" is opened with the Nvida Pugin selected within chainfire. To get the plugin's just google it! It will come up.

Now once that's done the tegra app will let you download games from it because it see's your device as Nvidia.

Also once you get the plugins installed, run the market fix again and see if that helps. I have no issues with Nvida Tega games on my touchpad, I can download from the market or Nvida app.

See....ya


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

So no one has gotten the Android Market to allow you to download these apps without Chainfire Pro?

What kind of sorcery\magic are they using to make this happen? It has to be a relatively simple manual fix...


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

Afaik involves patching build.prop to a tegra-based device.
Google is your friend (one of the first hits)

Remember to backup, and don't do it if you're not comfy with playing with root


----------



## onetootreefor (Oct 18, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> The trick is...under chainfire make sure the "Tegra APP" is opened with the Nvida Pugin selected within chainfire. To get the plugin's just google it! It will come up.
> 
> Now once that's done the tegra app will let you download games from it because it see's your device as Nvidia.
> 
> ...


thanks that was it...didnt realize nvidia plugin was all the info i needed...figured it had some long build number associated with it...
things are usually simpler than they seem. works like a charm now thanks.


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> In a different sub forum


Har, har. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

felixdd said:


> Afaik involves patching build.prop to a tegra-based device.
> Google is your friend (one of the first hits)
> 
> Remember to backup, and don't do it if you're not comfy with playing with root


As I said in the OP, I already did that (Atrix 4G is a tegra device) and it didn't seem to work for the android market.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ozzuneoj said:


> As I said in the OP, I already did that (Atrix 4G is a tegra device) and it didn't seem to work for the android market.


Has anyone tried setting the android market to Nvidia on the Chainfire 3D per app settings?


----------



## beerock (Aug 21, 2011)

I found if I uninstalled the plugin, re-installed the plugin, use the fix market , then reboot. It works perfectly.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

I edited my prop build.

Ill put it up.	You actually have to edit multiple lines. 
http://db.tt/PagNFe81

I am able to download tegra games from market but not the tegra apps.
Dungeon defender: second wave is awesome

Although I did this the manual way.. cus that all I knew... what is chainfire?

Edit: NM. I played friends with google and found some forums on it. LOL


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Since I have edited my buildprop... what specific games your seeing or not seeing that are tegra only games. 
Maybe I can confirm or something.


----------

